# Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt



## flipper1983 (28 April 2009)

Hallo!

  Ich nutze einen Vodafone UMTS-Stick um ins Internet zu gehen. 
  Ich lebe und studiere in Heidelberg.
  Im kompletten November 2008 befand ich mich in Köln.

  In einem Vodafone Shop schloss ich den Vertrag ab. Bewegt hat mich hierzu das "einmalige Angebot". Es wurde angepriesen, hier in Köln würde derzeit eine Aktion, extra für Studenten laufen. Demnach sollte jeder, der nachweisen kann, dass er ein Student ist in einem Vodafone Shop in Köln, den Stick für monatliche 30 Euro erhalten. So sagte es der Verkäufer und so stand es auf einem Plakat im Shop.

  Exakt zwei Mal fragte ich explizit Folgendes ab:
  - Gilt dies auch für Studenten, die nicht in Köln studieren?
  - Gilt dies auch für Nutzer, die den Stick nicht dauerhaft in Köln nutzen wollen?
  - Bleibt es bei 30 Euro monatlich, ungeachtet des Datentransfervolumens?
  - Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit habe ich schlechtestenfalls zu rechnen?

  Die ersten drei Fragen wurden allesamt bejaht, die Geschwindigkeit sollte bei mindestens 2,5MB liegen, was nicht stimmt, aber noch nicht der Hauptgrund für meine derzeitige Wut und Enttäuschung ist.



    Mir werden seither monatlich 45 Euro abgebucht. Auf Nachfragen wurde mir gesagt, ich hätte einen Business XY Vertrag abgeschlossen und das wäre eben so teuer. Zudem gibt es ein Datentransferlimit von 5GB je Monat, bei Überschreitung wird nur noch eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von 64kB!!! gewährt!


Ich wendete mich an Vodafone mit folgenden Forderungen: Rückzahlung des bisherigen Überbetrages und Änderung des aktuellen Systemeintrages auf die zugesagten 30 Euro monatlich.



Die Vodafone Hotline, in wessen Leitung ich, wenn man die in Warteschlagen abgebrochenen Anrufe und das letztliche Gespräch addiert, etwa 45 Minuten hing, verwies mich auf das Vodafone-Web-Team. Dieses sollte ich per Mail kontaktieren, sie könnten dann mit den Kölnern Kontakt aufnehmen, die Hotline selbst könne dazu nichts sagen, würde nur sehen was für mich im System als gebucht steht.


Das Vodafone-Web-Team schrieb mir ihre glorreiche Idee: Ich solle doch noch einmal persönlich im Shop nachfragen und die Sache vor Ort klären. Ich schrieb auch denen zuvor, dass ich in Heidelberg lebe! So bat ich um eine Telefonnummer. Die zwei angeblichen Shop-Nummern, die mir zugesandt wurden, sind permanent totgeschaltet. Web-Team und Telefonfraggles stellen sich ahnungs- und machtlos. Sie könnten nichts tun, der Vertrag müsse so weiter bestehen bleiben, so steht es eben im System. Mein Wunsch, den Vertrag in diesem Fall kulanterweise sofort aussetzen zu lassen, da das erhaltene Produkt in Art und Preis nicht dem entspricht welches mich zu einer Kaufentscheidung veranlasste, wurde mir nicht gewährt.


Der Stick ist zu teuer und zu langsam, vor allem ist er nicht das, auf was ich im Shop aufgesprungen bin.


Ich bin in keiner Weise bereit dazu noch weiter mein Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen, indem ich diesen stereotypen Vögeln mit ihrem unstetem Blick und ihrer hastigen Kundenzulaberei weiter hinterhertelefoniere, noch werde ich dafür bis Köln fahren.


Was wird passieren wenn:


Ich den Stick ab Mai nicht mehr nutze, aber auch nicht weiter zahle?


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Was wird passieren wenn:
> 
> 
> Ich den Stick ab Mai nicht mehr nutze, aber auch nicht weiter zahle?


Der Zugang wird womöglich gesperrt (einschließlich der evtl. damit verbundenen Telefonie). Man wird dich über die üblichen Mahnschleifen versuchen auszupressen, ggf. mit Inkasso und später über einen Anwalt.

Dein Problem - in deinem Vertrag stand womöglich nichts von dem versprochenen Angebot und du hast nun den "falschen" Vertrag an der Backe. Wie konnte dir das bei Vertragsabschluss entgehen und warum hast du nicht eher reagiert?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Ist beweisbar, dass eine Mengenflat für die 30€ angeboten (und von Ihnen vertraglich gewählt) wurde?

Ist beweisbar, dass innerhalb der Flat ein Durchsatz von 25MB garantiert sein würde?

Wenn 1x oder gar 2x "ja" - bitte Mitteilung, dann wird's interessant.


Ansonsten:
Lebenserfahrung kostet.​Nächstes Mal Beweise sichern.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Fakt ist, dass *alle* Betreiber die Geschwindigkeit ab einer Übertragungsmenge von 5 GB für den Rest des Monats auf bestenfalls EDGE-Niveau drosseln. Da nur T-Mobile flächendeckend EDGE bietet, wird es bei den anderen zwangsläufig noch schlechter aussehen. Das steht ausnahmslos so in den AGB und vermute fast, dass Du die beim Unterschreiben des Vertrags in Papierform mit ausgehändigt bekommen hast (in der Regel stehen die auf der Rückseite des Formulars).

Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## flipper1983 (28 April 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Warum nicht eher reagiert?

Ich reagierte erstmals im Januar. Seither warte ich auf Antworten von Vodafone.

Und nein - beweisen kann ich das damalige Angebot nicht mehr :cry:

Wie ich den falschen Vertrag unterzeichnen konnte? Weil ich mich dumm von dem Typen hetzig bequatschen lassen hab und die exakt 7 Seiten nicht vollständig las. Ich versuchte alles mögliche zu erfragen und verließ mich auf sein Wort. Bei "Meier Gartenbau und Telekommunikation Köln-Ost" hätte ich das vielleicht nicht so getan. Bei Vodafone verließ ich mich auf Seriösität. Nie wieder! Natürlich muss ich mich da selbst hinterfragen, dennoch ist so eine Art echt traurig. Der Typ wußte 100pro welchen Vertrag er mir da vorlegte. (Ja, AGB wurden auch mit ausgehändigt)


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Somit ist weiteres Vorgehen deinerseits nicht erfolgversprechend! Vergiss nicht rechtzeitig zum Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit zu kündigen, damit sich der Vertrag nicht noch unnötig verlängert und nutze das Angebot, denn du wirst bis zum Vertragsende zahlen müssen.


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Lebenserfahrung kostet.


----------



## hallio (10 August 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*



flipper1983 schrieb:


> Bei Vodafone verließ ich mich auf Seriösität.


:-D:-D:-D
LOL ich hab letztens mit nem mädel geredet die promoterin für vodafone ist, das ist bei denen standart die kunden zu verarschen. solche promoter werden auch regelmäßig deswegen angezeigt. das war vielleicht keiner, aber vodafone ist eben vodafone.


----------



## Schorchgrinder (11 August 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*



> aber vodafone ist eben vodafone.


Geht doch nix über sachliche Argumente zu Vodafone.

PS
Ich bin bei Kaffeeanderleine

Mfg
Schorchgrinder


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*



hallio schrieb:


> :-D:-D:-D
> LOL ich hab letztens mit nem mädel geredet die promoterin für vodafone ist, das ist bei denen standart die kunden zu verarschen. solche promoter werden auch regelmäßig deswegen angezeigt. das war vielleicht keiner, aber vodafone ist eben vodafone.


Naja - "Verarsche" ist relativ.

Oft gehen Menschen bei Mobilfunkverträgen recht blauäugig an die Sache ran. Und dass die Werber nicht immer seriös arbeiten ist bekannt, aber nur bedingt den beworbenen Firmen anzulasten. Grundsätzlich ist Vodafone sicher nicht unseriöser als andere.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Mir geht es genau und habe alle vertragsunterlagen durch geschaut es steht bei mir nix von einer trosselung werte jetzt versuchen aus den vertrag zu kommen gegebenen falle geh ich mal zu nen anwalt


----------



## Heiko (18 September 2009)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau und habe alle vertragsunterlagen durch geschaut es steht bei mir nix von einer trosselung werte jetzt versuchen aus den vertrag zu kommen gegebenen falle geh ich mal zu nen anwalt


Nochmal: drosseln tun alle. Meistens so ca. ab 5 GB. Und darauf wird in der Regel auch in den AGB hingewiesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Bei mir ists so ähnlich.
Hab 0,5 Jahre von Vodafone Geld abgebucht bekommen, ohne dass sie mir mein Internet und Telefon freigeschaltet haben. Dann ists ihnen aufgefallen und sie meinten ich soll den Stick weiterhin benutzen, den ich damals beim Surf Sofort Paket bekommen hatte. Der hat aber nicht funktioniert, und Geld haben sie mir auch keins mehr abgebucht. 4 Monate später kam ein Brief, dass ich denen Geld schulden würde, und 2 Tage später der erste Brief von der Inkasso. Tja, ich hab allerdiings kein Internet, kein Telefon und im Endeffekt schuldet Vodafone mir Geld für 0,5 Jahre Abbuchung bei nicht erbrachter Leistung.
Interessiert aber niemanden


----------



## [GEG]David (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

ja bei mir ist es auch so habe ein  stick von debitel mobilcom 

der stick lief 2 tage sehr gut und jetzt baut es nicht ma mehr eine internet seite auf 

habe usb 3.0 also auch von da her keine system einschränkugen 

nun werde ich aber deswegen zum anwalt gehen weil der betrieber die versproche daten größe nicht einhält 

empfehle ich jeden so ein stick nicht zu nehmen macht nur schwierigkeiten und promoter sind einfach nur drücker die dafür bezahlt werden die leute so lange blöde vollzulabern bis sie denn vetrag nehmen meist wird ihnen da was versprochen was der kunde garne bekommt


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Hallo,

mir ging es genau so mit einem Festnetz + Internetflatratevertrag von vodafone.

Ich hatte ein Angebot abgeschlossen wo die ersten 7 Monate frei hat.
Im ersten Monat wurden uns schon 30 € abgebucht, auf nachfragen bei Vodafone wurde mir mitgeteile dass ich diesen Vertrag niemals im Laden hätte abschließen können, sondern nur im Internet abschließen hätte können.

Damit wollte ich mich jedoch nicht abfinden und so musste ich sogar nach vielen telefonaten mit meinem Rechtsanwalt drohen.
Nach dieser Androhung ging komischerweise alles ganz schnell, plötzlich wurde uns der Betrag wieder gutgeschrieben und bis jetzt läuft zum Glück alles seinen Gang.

Man darf sich einfach nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Also Eure Probleme sind mir echt schleierhaft !

1. Bei mir is das Mengenvolume nach dem gedrosselt wird 10 Gb
2. Bei Drosselung geht es bei mir von etwas über 7100 runter auf 2200 Kb/s
3. Mein Vertrag kostet mich ohne jedwede Studentenvergünstigung 20€ / Monat + tax natürlich

Und Probleme hatte ich damit noch nie, selbst wenn ich bei nem Kumpel am anderen Ende der Stadt bin (ca 8km) bin ich immer noch in der Home Zone!

Selbst mit Online Gaming und größeren Datenaustausch keinerlei Probleme...
läuft sogar besser als die DSL Flat von Versatel


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Was für eine  Prämie gibt es denn für so ein Werbeposting?


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Er hat doch nichtmal gesagt bei welchem Wunderprovider er ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2011)

*AW: Vodafone UMTS Stick / fühle mich veräppelt*

Das ist schon geschickt eingefädelt. Er hat  darauf gesetzt, dass nachgefragt wird,  
wer der Wunderprovider ist.  
Welchen Sinn  soll sonst  ein absolut  überflüssiges Posting haben?  

Dummerweise klappen solche Affentricks hier nicht.


----------



## renoir (10 Dezember 2011)

Bei mir steht auf der letzten Rechnung wieder der Mobil Stick drauf. Obwohl anscheinend der Vodafone Shop dieses gekümdigt haben soll. Ich fühle mich auch veräppelt von Vodafone. Nun werde ich dieses selber tun ,um dieses Basiskosten rauszuhaben aus der Rechnung.


----------



## digimuc (25 August 2013)

ich würde vodafone noch einen vorschlag machen-
die downloadgeschwindigkeit in bit/min angeben oder 
alternativ bis zu 3 Nachkommastellen einführen
dann steht nicht immer nur eine Null vor der einheit
und man sieht dass immerhin einen datentransfer gibt !!!!

ich denke mit wehmut an mein altes 9600er modem 
das waren noch geile surfgeschwindigkeiten


----------

